# Are Gray Squirrels Protected by the law?



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 21, 2005)

According to an article in todays AJC, the state Wildlife Resources Division classifies wildlife into two categories: 

Unprotected: includes rats/mice, armadillos, beavers, coyotes and pigeons.

Protected: includes racoons, flying squirrels, Gray Squirrels, foxes and bats. A homeowner cannot harm, maim, injure or kill animals in this category without a homeowner's nuisance control permit, issued by the division. 

What do you think??


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds PC  and good on paper don't it.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Clearly, the gray squirrel is protected,*

however, in surburbia they can become pests. 

I suppose if a neighbor were to see, then complain about someone shooting one, an officer might have to ticket the shooter. On the other hand, I would find it hard to believe that a DNR officer would ticket someone for shooting one with a pellet gun out of season in a neigborhood where they had become pests.

I guess in this day and time if you do something like this, just do it covertly.  : 

Al


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 21, 2005)

*I guess during*

season,with a liscense,and without a firearm in city limits,you could killem' 

donnie


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 21, 2005)

i would have to read the article in full context. they've got to be talking about out of season or within the city, or something. there are more unprotected species imcluding house sparrows and starlings, and poisonous snakes.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 21, 2005)

The article was in the Home and Garden section. It is talking about getting rid of varmits. It says: For instance, Georgia Law prohibits a homeowner to, without a permit, to trap, maim, or kill animals such as rabbits squirrels,bats and raccons. Then it gave the first post decription of what a homeowner should know about the Law. I don't know what is going on with this so maybe one of our members that is involved with the DNR can clarify this for us.


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like typical half-elmo journalism to me.  The writer of the article probably didn't have a clue about what he was writing about, and only read/copied enough of the law to support his viewpoint.

The Snakeman


----------



## BradW (Feb 25, 2005)

Almost as dumb as a report I caught on the local news last year. They showed a wild turkey that had been shot in the neck with an arrow. The initial news report said they were looking for the shooter to get for animal abuse.

Too bad they didn't realize it was *TURKEY SEASON!!!*

Brad


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 26, 2005)

I would say they are indeed protected.Now if they are in season then fire away.I would say you can not trap them unless you have a trapping lic.I know in the northern coon zone its illegal to trap coons PERIOD.Season or not.


----------



## gabowman (Feb 26, 2005)

You guys are too funny!      

If the varmints are tearing up your house or property then you guys go get your permits....I'll just take care of my business.   

GB


----------

